# Lyft upfront pricing, anybody able to opt out??



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

As the title says, is it possible to opt out of ??
The rates are way lower then the regular rates before.
I had pax in Philly for the game to hotel, he paid $63 , I got only $17


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Of course you realize this happens because drivers agree to take people like him for $17, knowing up front what they will be paid.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

well its a rape, you have to, in the end, besides that one, I couldn't see the rate


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> well its a rape, you have to in the end


No you don’t. You can decline or not accept. If more people did that Lyft would have to improve the drivers share. 

As long as there are drivers willing to work for peanuts the drivers cut will continue to go down.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

somebody mentioned that if you decline enough rides it would put you back to the original rate, but there's the risk of deactivation if too many declined


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Here’s another idea - if you don’t think Lyft pays enough don’t drive for them. 
Crying about it to other drivers here accomplishes nothing.

The only way Lyft will start paying more is if drivers start protesting by using the logoff button.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> somebody mentioned that if you decline enough rides it would put you back to the original rate, but there's the risk of deactivation if too many declined


The trick here is decline, don’t cancel. They can’t deactivate you for your acceptance rating. Now your cancel rate will get you deactivated quickly.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

not crying, just trying to work the system and algorithm, I did pretty well with them actually,
weird the older I get the more stupid I get !!!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I understand. I did well with Lyft until they started stealing tips and cancel fees and I haven’t gone back.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Don't drive. Don't accept peanut paying rides.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> As the title says, is it possible to opt out of ??
> The rates are way lower then the regular rates before.
> I had pax in Philly for the game to hotel, he paid $63 , I got only $17


I did one on Monday morning, from Orange County to LAX, prob 35 miles. He paid $265 on a Lyft XL, I got $62.21. I contacted Lyft to complain, of course it does no good. It’s bullshit.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Holy shit, u guys have a different market ovaa there


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

80sDude said:


> Don't drive. Don't accept peanut paying rides.


You don’t know they’re peanut rides until the rider shows you how much they over paid to Lyft vs what we got paid. Then it’s worthy of complaining!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Bro I feel u LAX


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Here’s another idea - if you don’t think Lyft pays enough don’t drive for them.
> Crying about it to other drivers here accomplishes nothing.
> 
> The only way Lyft will start paying more is if drivers start protesting by using the logoff button.


I opted out of Lyft in November 2018… never looked back. They are bottom feeders of other bottom feeders…


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I opted out of Lyft in November 2018… never looked back. They are bottom feeders of other bottom feeders…


It's funny because they protray themselves as this Progressive company that's here to help the community and equal rights for everyone but they are just as greedy as any other company, only in it for themselves!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Not so sure, I did really well with Lyft, hope it will be like that again


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't take nothing unless you know it's fair.. phl $10 to $16. No way $29 plus yrs


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Last Saturday evening sitting at home I put on the Lyft pax app and saw crazy prices from my house in the Kendall/Pinecrest area to SoBe for $95 for a lousy 19 miles. Logged on the app and within a minute got a request a mile away from my house to Hard Rock Casino up near Ft Laudy for $30 (34 miles away), no surge. I text pax asking how much he was paying Lyft. He said $170. I told him I’ll take him up for $130 and he agreed. 70 mile round trip for $130, not too bad. F Lyft.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You all should have a good idea what a fair price is by now. It's not rocket science


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Erik M said:


> I did one on Monday morning, from Orange County to LAX, prob 35 miles. He paid $265 on a Lyft XL, I got $62.21. I contacted Lyft to complain, of course it does no good. It’s bullshit.


So why are you still driving for them?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I only go out with 3/15 or 3/18 guarantees. That typically equates with surge attached. Which typically equates to 35-45 an hour.

Whatever you guys do is on you. I don't run a charity.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Nitedriver said:


> As the title says, is it possible to opt out of ??
> The rates are way lower then the regular rates before.
> I had pax in Philly for the game to hotel, he paid $63 , I got only $17


Anything Uber and Lyft opt you into you will never be able to opt out.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

lyft sent me two 40 mile trip back to back and refused both because they only were paying like 20 dollars. I was q straight up nope


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Nitedriver said:


> well its a rape, you have to, in the end, besides that one, I couldn't see the rate


The only difference between sex and rape is consent. You consented.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Erik M said:


> You don’t know they’re peanut rides until the rider shows you how much they over paid to Lyft vs what we got paid. Then it’s worthy of complaining!


Well, you can look at the rider app and get a rough idea of what they are charging riders at a given moment. If they're charging 2-3x and no bonus, etc, f..k them and turn them off


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Erik M said:


> It's funny because they protray themselves as this Progressive company that's here to help the community and equal rights for everyone but they are just as greedy as any other company, only in it for themselves!


Lyft epitomizes progressive values. There’s nothing more progressive than signaling virtue while lacking ethics in taking what you feel entitled to.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> Not so sure, I did really well with Lyft, hope it will be like that again


Nitedriver, it won't. Because there are people who will accept the trip at less than they would be paid before. 
The market has been re-set to where they can pay variable rates and there should be some idiot driver will take people for whatever, typically a lot less than before. 

The way to combat this or to maintain some degree of self-respect is not to take them. That's it. Unfortunately, there's probably three other cars around who will. Not much you can do about that, but as a wise man said here, the way to win the game is to not play. Not enough people have gotten this memo. 

Sidebar, the other thing to hope for is their stock to drop below $10, and then $5, which creates that slow death spiral that is sad for many companies, but will be very satisfying to watch in this case. 

I'm sure I've probably accepted a handful where their take was way over 50%, but the way I work, there is a strategy to everything, and it was beneficial for me as well.


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

According to my years of 1099 forms, Lyft takes an extremely high % of earnings yet I only drive for them if there is enough surge although their surge doesn’t last for long


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Erik M said:


> It's funny because they protray themselves as this Progressive company that's here to help the community and equal rights for everyone but they are just as greedy as any other company, only in it for themselves!


They are even worse than Uber. They manipulate and underpay the drivers, and it keeps getting worse. Some of the low splits quoted in this forum are outright theft. On top of that they virtue signal, and the media eats it up.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

anteetr said:


> Lyft epitomizes progressive values. There’s nothing more progressive than signaling virtue while lacking ethics in taking what you feel entitled to.


And there’s nothing more conservative than complaining about shit and then wanting things to never change 😂


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Small note. There is a difference between up front pricing and up front fares. We had up front pricing in California for some time. You saw an estimate of the trip fare, but were still being paid a mileage and rate card. Up front fares is just a flat fee you will be paid that's not tied to anything.



Erik M said:


> It's funny because they protray themselves as this Progressive company that's here to help the community and equal rights for everyone but they are just as greedy as any other company, only in it for themselves!





pvtandrewmalone said:


> They are even worse than Uber. They manipulate and underpay the drivers, and it keeps getting worse. Some of the low splits quoted in this forum are outright theft. On top of that they virtue signal, and the media eats it up.


I posted a few days ago about the rider who told me he paid $50 for a ride that paid me $16. Ahem. Back when you could see what pax paid on Lyft platform they were taking around 40%. Once they stopped exposing that number the take rate went up.

I spoke with an attorney who is suing both Uber and Lyft. He shared with me that Uber will stab you in the chest during negotiations. But Lyft will lie, cheat, and steal, and stab you in the back. Lyft is now being run by amoral bean counters.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

anteetr said:


> The only difference between sex and rape is consent. You consented.


This is so wrong it’s not funny and more than a little concerning.
Sex has two or more people working toward a common goal, trying to make everyone involved feel good. 
Rape is one or more persons doing what they want while the other(s) submits and suffers. 
Which of those two better describes ride share?


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Sure, you can opt out. It's called not logging on. That's it for now.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

The consent issue isn’t straight forward because full time drivers are more like employees rather than real independent contractors. Being a full timer means that you are economically dependent on the companies, so not logging in when they make changes you don’t like means that you risk financial ruin. 

Until gig workers get some of the protections that employees have, then full timers will always get ****ed over by gig companies.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Qdx said:


> The consent issue isn’t straight forward because full time drivers are more like employees rather than real independent contractors. Being a full timer means that you are economically dependent on the companies, so not logging in when they make changes you don’t like means that you risk financial ruin.
> 
> Until gig workers get some of the protections that employees have, then full timers will always get ****ed over by gig companies.


That’s in the nature of gig work. You are always at the risk of financial ruin based on the whims of the company. Doing gig work full time is a risk in itself.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> That’s in the nature of gig work. You are always at the risk of financial ruin based on the whims of the company. Doing gig work full time is a risk in itself.


Yeah, it doesn’t have to be the way that it is though. There needs to be some middle ground as far as legal protections since we’re neither like regular 9 to 5 employees or real independent contractors. We end up not getting the full benefits of either status.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Qdx said:


> Yeah, it doesn’t have to be the way that it is though. There needs to be some middle ground as far as legal protections since we’re neither like regular 9 to 5 employees or real independent contractors. We end up not getting the full benefits of either status.


If you don’t like it don’t do it. Lobby your legislators, even your city council can make changes. Become an alderman and make things better. Whining to other drivers accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> If you don’t like it don’t do it. Lobby your legislators, even your city council can make changes. Become an alderman and make things better. Whining to other drivers accomplishes nothing.


Get the **** outta here with that bullshit. I’m out here trying to get paid every day. We can talk about the issues we face and the crooked shit these companies do while making money at the same time. Working vs complaining aren’t mutually exclusive options.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Atavar said:


> This is so wrong it’s not funny and more than a little concerning.
> Sex has two or more people working toward a common goal, trying to make everyone involved feel good.
> Rape is one or more persons doing what they want while the other(s) submits and suffers.
> Which of those two better describes ride share?


My butthole still hurts with both!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

DRB720 said:


> Nitedriver, it won't. Because there are people who will accept the trip at less than they would be paid before.
> The market has been re-set to where they can pay variable rates and there should be some idiot driver will take people for whatever, typically a lot less than before.
> 
> The way to combat this or to maintain some degree of self-respect is not to take them. That's it. Unfortunately, there's probably three other cars around who will. Not much you can do about that, but as a wise man said here, the way to win the game is to not play. Not enough people have gotten this memo.
> ...


I had a friend sign up for Lyft over the summer. First thing they asked for what his EIN or TIN # or some shit. It's a number issued to non citizen's, foreigners. They're hoping that's who signs up so they can take advantage of people's disadvantages when they're new to the country.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Atavar said:


> So why are you still driving for them?


Same reason you come here to the forum. Neccesity to fill whatever void is missing in your life, in my case, money, in your case, curiosity I guess!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Atavar said:


> So why are you still driving for them?


Who are you Dara or Logan himself....asshurt by someone demoralizing your company?!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Erik M said:


> Same reason you come here to the forum. Neccesity to fill whatever void is missing in your life, in my case, money, in your case, curiosity I guess!


But you said the money sucks


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Erik M said:


> Who are you Dara or Logan himself....asshurt by someone demoralizing your company?!


Lol. Kids are funny.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Atavar said:


> This is so wrong it’s not funny and more than a little concerning.
> Sex has two or more people working toward a common goal, trying to make everyone involved feel good.
> Rape is one or more persons doing what they want while the other(s) submits and suffers.
> Which of those two better describes ride share?


stay on topic, just comparing, nothing to do with sex


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Qdx said:


> The consent issue isn’t straight forward because full time drivers are more like employees rather than real independent contractors. Being a full timer means that you are economically dependent on the companies, so not logging in when they make changes you don’t like means that you risk financial ruin.
> 
> Until gig workers get some of the protections that employees have, then full timers will always get ****ed over by gig companies.


I often wonder if the full time workers have a case against the agreements. Yes, you have to accept the terms of the agreement in order to drive for these companies. Some equate this as us agreeing with the terms and thus making everything completely legally binding and enforceable. I often wonder if these agreements are in fact the opposite, avoidable. Terms of contracts or agreements cannot be enforced if it is a voidable contract. One thing that can make it voidable is signing it under duress. For the full-time drivers I absolutely think we could argue we were under Financial duress at the time we signed the agreement


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> I often wonder if the full time workers have a case against the agreements. Yes, you have to accept the terms of the agreement in order to drive for these companies. Some equate this as us agreeing with the terms and thus making everything completely legally binding and enforceable. I often wonder if these agreements are in fact the opposite, avoidable. Terms of contracts or agreements cannot be enforced if it is a voidable contract. One thing that can make it voidable is signing it under duress. For the full-time drivers I absolutely think we could argue we were under Financial duress at the time we signed the agreement


doubt if it would held in court


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> doubt if it would held in court


It very well might not be but I'm still very curious LOL on what grounds do you think it would not be held up in court?


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

So many potential defenses for the attorney’s, singed TOS, other agreements and so on, nobody reads those ass long TOS, on your phone you practically agree to an ankle monitor, audio tape, video etc.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

They can win on all those technicalities


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> They are even worse than Uber. They manipulate and underpay the drivers, and it keeps getting worse. Some of the low splits quoted in this forum are outright theft. On top of that they virtue signal, and the media eats it up.


Here's a couple you may be familiar with -


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

DRB720 said:


> Here's a couple you may be familiar with -
> 
> View attachment 684957
> 
> View attachment 684958


Holy shit, is that EWR, or JFK ?? Shitshow up there


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

West Windsor to Newark and East Windsor-Newark. 

At base these probably paid around $45 in the past. 

These are not attractive trips.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> I often wonder if the full time workers have a case against the agreements. Yes, you have to accept the terms of the agreement in order to drive for these companies. Some equate this as us agreeing with the terms and thus making everything completely legally binding and enforceable. I often wonder if these agreements are in fact the opposite, avoidable. Terms of contracts or agreements cannot be enforced if it is a voidable contract. One thing that can make it voidable is signing it under duress. For the full-time drivers I absolutely think we could argue we were under Financial duress at the time we signed the agreement


The main lawsuits that have already been won in some states/jurisdictions is that we are misclassified employees. A true independent contractor is not economically dependent on the employer and is in business for themselves. An employer who makes you sign IC paperwork, but still controls you like an employer while you are not in business for yourself is breaking the law.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> stay on topic, just comparing, nothing to do with sex


You said it, I commented.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Lyft upfront pricing, anybody able to opt out??


You all should have a good idea what a fair price is by now. It's not rocket science




www.uberpeople.net





you posted I commented, not a biggy


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> Lyft upfront pricing, anybody able to opt out??
> 
> 
> You all should have a good idea what a fair price is by now. It's not rocket science
> ...


Stay on topic


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Whatevaa


----------



## Isabella1234 (9 mo ago)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Last Saturday evening sitting at home I put on the Lyft pax app and saw crazy prices from my house in the Kendall/Pinecrest area to SoBe for $95 for a lousy 19 miles. Logged on the app and within a minute got a request a mile away from my house to Hard Rock Casino up near Ft Laudy for $30 (34 miles away), no surge. I text pax asking how much he was paying Lyft. He said $170. I told him I’ll take him up for $130 and he agreed. 70 mile round trip for $130, not too bad. F Lyft.


Now, I want to know how you get your money if they don’t have cash? Most people no longer carry cash on them.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

This Is Why NO ONE Wants To Drive For Lyft


This Is Why NO ONE Wants To Drive For Lyft#shorts #uber #lyft #scam




m.youtube.com





Here's a comical piece about Lyfts pricing vs drivers take home.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> So many potential defenses for the attorney’s, singed TOS, other agreements and so on, nobody reads those ass long TOS, on your phone you practically agree to an ankle monitor, audio tape, video etc.


Right but none of that would matter if the agreements themselves were deemed unenforceable. The signed TOS would mean absolutely nothing if a judge determined it was unenforceable. One thing that could make an agreement unenforceable is duress or undue influence


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Isabella1234 said:


> Now, I want to know how you get your money if they don’t have cash? Most people no longer carry cash on them.


There is a Chase bank/ATM on US1/SW 104th street near my house right before the Palmetto Expressway ramp that I go to for PAX cash rides in the event they don't have cash on them. I refuse cash app's. However, this was my first PAX ride in about 6-7 weeks as I just do this to get out of the house as wfh gets boring and I had nothing planned on that night.

On another note, I'm seriously thinking I should bring one of my dogs with me the next time I get a PAX and if I get deactivated, so be it. U/L allows PAX to bring in alligators but we aren't allowed a pet of our own?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

F30 LOLZ said:


> There is a Chase bank/ATM on US1/SW 104th street near my house right before the Palmetto Expressway ramp that I go to for PAX cash rides in the event they don't have cash on them. I refuse cash app's. However, this was my first PAX ride in about 6-7 weeks as I just do this to get out of the house as wfh gets boring and I had nothing planned on that night.
> 
> On another note, I'm seriously thinking I should bring one of my dogs with me the next time I get a PAX and if I get deactivated, so be it. U/L allows PAX to bring in alligators but we aren't allowed a pet of our own?


We are!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Nitedriver said:


> As the title says, is it possible to opt out of ??
> The rates are way lower then the regular rates before.
> I had pax in Philly for the game to hotel, he paid $63 , I got only $17


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Small note. There is a difference between up front pricing and up front fares. We had up front pricing in California for some time. You saw an estimate of the trip fare, but were still being paid a mileage and rate card. Up front fares is just a flat fee you will be paid that's not tied to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said that longer rides will result in lower pay and shorter rides more but that's bs less money for longer rides and same for short


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Last Saturday evening sitting at home I put on the Lyft pax app and saw crazy prices from my house in the Kendall/Pinecrest area to SoBe for $95 for a lousy 19 miles. Logged on the app and within a minute got a request a mile away from my house to Hard Rock Casino up near Ft Laudy for $30 (34 miles away), no surge. I text pax asking how much he was paying Lyft. He said $170. I told him I’ll take him up for $130 and he agreed. 70 mile round trip for $130, not too bad. F Lyft.


Great idea until someone rear ends you.


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Erik M said:


> I had a friend sign up for Lyft over the summer. First thing they asked for what his EIN or TIN # or some shit. It's a number issued to non citizen's, foreigners. They're hoping that's who signs up so they can take advantage of people's disadvantages when they're new to the country.


No, it’s not “a number issued to non citizen's, foreigners” and nothing to do with who they hope signs up. 
It’s stands for Employer Identification Number, also called Taxpayer Identification Number, issued by the IRS to identify a business operating in the US and for tax administration purposes. Most rideshare drivers are sole proprietors for tax/business purposes and can usually use their SSN as their TIN rather than needing an EIN.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Great idea until someone rear ends you.


You can also get your head blown off as soon as you leave your house. However, your concern for me is intriguing.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Isabella1234 said:


> Now, I want to know how you get your money if they don’t have cash? Most people no longer carry cash on them.


Personally I do not take cash .... but accept electronic payments.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You need to call your states attorney general and lodge a complaint that Lyft is engaging in predatory practices


----------



## mortgagedoc (2 mo ago)

80sDude said:


> You all should have a good idea what a fair price is by now. It's not rocket science


We need to ban together and start striking these companies back. statewide strikes were everyone bans togehter.


----------



## Isabella1234 (9 mo ago)

Square? Not sure I’m ready for the investment as I only do this part time.


harcouber said:


> Personally I do not take cash .... but accept electronic payments.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

Isabella1234 said:


> Square? Not sure I’m ready for the investment as I only do this part time.


Venmo
Cash App
PayPal
Zelle


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

DRB720 said:


> Here's a couple you may be familiar with -


They were caught red-handed at cheating. The disparity between the two is illuminating.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

Isabella1234 said:


> Now, I want to know how you get your money if they don’t have cash? Most people no longer carry cash on them.


Venmo, Zelle .


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Erik M said:


> I had a friend sign up for Lyft over the summer. First thing they asked for what his EIN or TIN # or some shit. It's a number issued to non citizen's, foreigners. They're hoping that's who signs up so they can take advantage of people's disadvantages when they're new to the country.


TIN = Taxpayer Identification Number = Your Social Security Number.

EIN = Employer Identification Number for drivers dumb enough to form a corporation to drive U/L.

Both numbers have nothing to do with foreigners only.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Same reason you come here to the forum. Neccesity to fill whatever void is missing in your life, in my case, money, in your case, curiosity I guess!


They ask 'cos 'Murica is a land created for big business - not for people. People are expected to follow - like sheep, not ask questions.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

coming back to the initial topic :

No, the rate card can't be changed back, it's take it or leave it !!
Decline won't help, it hurts the rating.

To me, this is the beginning of the tech.com downfall (Amazon, Meta, Facebook, Uber, Lyft, and so on)









Are we watching the next big tech bust?


Echoes of the dot-com crash are growing louder.




www.protocol.com





*Layoff spree in Silicon Valley spells end of an era for Big Tech*




https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/11/12/tech-facebook-twitter-layoffs-dotcom/


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Nitedriver said:


> coming back to the initial topic :
> 
> No, the rate card can't be changed back, it's take it or leave it !!
> Decline won't help, it hurts the rating.
> ...


Uber and Lyft’s revenue is growing, the profitability issue is more about paying down loans, non-driving staff, stock compensation, investments, etc.

Facebook is suffering because Apple’s privacy changes impacted their ad revenue. Twitter employees are getting laid of because a crazy billionaire bought it 😅. 

There’s no unified “Big Tech” issue that they are all suffering from.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Isabella1234 said:


> Square? Not sure I’m ready for the investment as I only do this part time.


The basic Square option which you just plug into your phone is free. Or at least it used to be back when I got it. That's the one I have. any of the upgraded versions cost but a pretty minimal amount


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

With upfront pricing, you have to now go to Waze or any other type to see the shortest way there as any extra miles you give from what Lyft pays you, you are shit out of luck. The navigation system you have hooked up with the app and takes you the fastest way? You just went out of your way of 3.5 miles to save 2 minutes but didnt get paid for. Lyft deserves to be screwed by drivers wanting their fair cut.


----------



## blackopps (Jul 8, 2017)

The biggest solution to what you consider an unfair price, on a long ride is to reject the trip. I don't care about my acceptance rate. With upfront pricing I dispatch myself where I want to go. You need to know your city, if I don't want to go that direction for a cheap rate, it's do not accept.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nitedriver said:


> coming back to the initial topic :
> 
> No, the rate card can't be changed back, it's take it or leave it !!
> Decline won't help, it hurts the rating.
> ...


@Nitedriver, declining s**t trips does help.

If you're worried about your rating, and by that I believe you are referring to acceptance rate, then you really need to find a different line of work. 

(I honestly also don't know how you work in Philadelphia overnight, but that's another thing). 

This upfront pricing is a sham. Full stop. 

The companies can't be profitable any other way (maybe) apart from ripping off customers and drivers. 

Unfortunately, this is preying on the stupid now. A 40 mile trip for $25 is not profitable. Yet every request I get that I decline doesn't seem to bounce back. Somebody is accepting these requests. 

I've accepted THREE Lyft pings in the week and a half since upfront pricing. One was a 10 min thing across AC that worked out to 2.82/mi. One was a 45+ from my area that was likely a cut from before but I did the quick math and it was still $1.48/mile, I routed it the short way, SFW. The other was a 3 mile, 7 min trip down Rt 1 in Mercer with a $12 bonus attached to it for $17.68. 
I have let probably a hundred requests pass by. 

My AR is 0 on Lyft and 12% on Uber. 

Lyft says take it or leave it? I leave it.


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> It's funny because they protray themselves as this Progressive company that's here to help the community and equal rights for everyone but they are just as greedy as any other company, only in it for themselves!


Lyft, as long as I've known them, has been one of the greediest (if not hands down the greediest) company I've ever come across in the gig economy.

I was told by old timers that they started out as, and used to be, "the good guys" but that all changed when they went public.

Nickel and dime you to death on everything, consistently try to screw you in every single way possible including the fuel surcharge, charge the customer maximum surge but not even share a single extra dollar with you sometimes, not give you the surge on a ride coming from a surge zone if you were not in (until recently come out where they started to offer you only half of the value if you were not in it, since drivers would keep declining them until they physically reached the surge cloud), it no consistent bonuses / RCs, reducing cancellation fees to a mere $2, keeping the (in my market) minimum fare to $3.75 even long after Uber has increased theirs to $4.65, fighting to the death to hide trip information for years after Uber started showing it, hiding customer trip payment details so you don't get to find out how badly you got ****ed years before Uber did, I mean I could probably go on for a good while longer on this list....


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

DRB720 said:


> @Nitedriver, declining s**t trips does help.
> 
> If you're worried about your rating, and by that I believe you are referring to acceptance rate, then you really need to find a different line of work.
> 
> ...


And I ment declined trips does not help also either, makes sense wat u said


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

All I can say , really really sad


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Useful237 said:


> Lyft, as long as I've known them, has been one of the greediest (if not hands down the greediest) company I've ever come across in the gig economy.
> 
> I was told by old timers that they started out as, and used to be, "the good guys" but that all changed when they went public.
> 
> Nickel and dime you to death on everything, consistently try to screw you in every single way possible including the fuel surcharge, charge the customer maximum surge but not even share a single extra dollar with you sometimes, not give you the surge on a ride coming from a surge zone if you were not in (until recently come out where they started to offer you only half of the value if you were not in it, since drivers would keep declining them until they physically reached the surge cloud), it no consistent bonuses / RCs, reducing cancellation fees to a mere $2, keeping the (in my market) minimum fare to $3.75 even long after Uber has increased theirs to $4.65, fighting to the death to hide trip information for years after Uber started showing it, hiding customer trip payment details so you don't get to find out how badly you got ****ed years before Uber did, I mean I could probably go on for a good while longer on this list....


What market is this? In my markets (NJ/PA/DE) when you hit "arrive" the street address of the drop comes up if you swipe up. 

Yes, you had to be able to act quickly if you didn't want to take it, but sometimes you hit "arrive" a block away if you had any question about where you may be going. 

I liked the "airport dropoff" graphic on trips. 

Their version of upfront pricing has changed all that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

notouber said:


> Venmo
> Cash App
> PayPal
> Zelle


Never leave a money trail…


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

DRB720 said:


> What market is this? In my markets (NJ/PA/DE) when you hit "arrive" the street address of the drop comes up if you swipe up.
> 
> Yes, you had to be able to act quickly if you didn't want to take it, but sometimes you hit "arrive" a block away if you had any question about where you may be going.
> 
> ...


Yes, that requires you to drive to the pickup location, which is a waste of time and gas and opportunity if it is not an acceptable destination for you. Additionally, canceling after accepting, even after arriving at the pickup location, is frowned upon and repeated instances of this can get you in trouble.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> Upfront pricing, anybody able to opt out??


Yes. Here are the steps.









Delete Your Uber Account: How You Can Deactivate Your Driver Account


If you've decide it’s time to move on from driving for Uber, deleting your app isn't enough. We’ll show you how to delete your Uber account.




gigworker.com


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

notouber said:


> Venmo
> Cash App
> PayPal
> Zelle


These can all be reversed. Yes even Zelle. Have had it happen on all 4.

Cash in hand can't.


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

New2This said:


> These can all be reversed. Yes even Zelle. Have had it happen on all 4.
> 
> Cash in hand can't.


Also all of those methods besides Zelle are subject to a 1099 starting this year over some small token amount like $600 cumulative


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

New2This said:


> These can all be reversed. Yes even Zelle. Have had it happen on all 4.
> 
> Cash in hand can't.


It all depends on fraud/reversal rate and how shady the individual seems vs lost opportunity. Just because you can occasionally get burned doesn’t mean that you should only deal with cash.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Qdx said:


> It all depends on fraud/reversal rate and how shady the individual seems vs lost opportunity. Just because you can occasionally get burned doesn’t mean that you should only deal with cash.


True and reversal isn't a trivial feat.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Last Saturday evening sitting at home I put on the Lyft pax app and saw crazy prices from my house in the Kendall/Pinecrest area to SoBe for $95 for a lousy 19 miles. Logged on the app and within a minute got a request a mile away from my house to Hard Rock Casino up near Ft Laudy for $30 (34 miles away), no surge. I text pax asking how much he was paying Lyft. He said $170. I told him I’ll take him up for $130 and he agreed. 70 mile round trip for $130, not too bad. F Lyft.


You got to be careful sending those texts like that thru the Lyft app. My neighbor who drove for Lyft was deactivated for doing the same thing. That's how he was caught, texting the pax before the ride started. It's best to arrive and talk in person about it. Than the driver cancel the ride for like "rider shit don't fit" and make sure both parties force close the app so it can't be tracked.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Erik M said:


> You got to be careful sending those texts like that thru the Lyft app. My neighbor who drove for Lyft was deactivated for doing the same thing. That's how he was caught, texting the pax before the ride started. It's best to arrive and talk in person about it. Than the driver cancel the ride for like "rider shit don't fit" and make sure both parties force close the app so it can't be tracked.


Excellent point. However, I do this for kicks and if I get deactivated, no sweat. If I was doing this full time I would be LIVID beyond belief that U/L are getting away by robbing the Pax and giving out peanuts to drivers. Every Friday/Saturday night I see what they're charging for rides going to SoBe, Brickell and Wynwood and then I get a request and it's 20% if that? Even when I'm in Indiana, I'm at a town 25 miles SE of Indianapolis and even then, $150 to get into Indy, yet I'm being offered $23.


----------



## DMCK (2 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> I had a friend sign up for Lyft over the summer. First thing they asked for what his EIN or TIN # or some shit. It's a number issued to non citizen's, foreigners. They're hoping that's who signs up so they can take advantage of people's disadvantages when they're new to the country.


EIN = Employer Identification Number

TIN = Taxpayer Identification Number 

Typically in this kind of business they will always ask for EIN, TIN, or SSN. It's not something new.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

DMCK said:


> EIN = Employer Identification Number (for those who have setup a business to run Uber/Lyft) Nothing to do with immigration specifically.
> 
> TIN = Taxpayer Identification Number (for immigrants who do not have a Social Security number, so they CAN file and pay taxes)
> 
> Typically in this kind of business they will always ask for EIN, TIN, or SSN. It's not something new.


Actually any kind of business has to ask for your tax information.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Here’s another idea - if you don’t think Lyft pays enough don’t drive for them.
> Crying about it to other drivers here accomplishes nothing.
> 
> The only way Lyft will start paying more is if drivers start protesting by using the logoff button.


Bullshit , just because you’re ok with the new system , doesn’t mean others have to stay silent about it . You need to stop complaining about other people, complaining!


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I opted out of Lyft in November 2018… never looked back. They are bottom feeders of other bottom feeders…


As did I , but I use to complain about them before I did , first step to deleting lyft is complaining until you’ve had enough


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> Bullshit , just because you’re ok with the new system , doesn’t mean others have to stay silent about it . You need to stop complaining about other people, complaining!


Stop complaining and do something. You do realize you are only complaining to other drivers who are just peons like you and have no power to change anything. 
Lobby your local state and federal governments. Get something done besides whining.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Stop complaining and do something. You do realize you are only complaining to other drivers who are just peons like you and have no power to change anything.
> Lobby your local state and federal governments. Get something done besides whining.


I did delete Lyfts app bout 3-4 years ago , I complained about them till I did something about it , let them complain , it’s the first and last step before deleting lyft


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Last night request for Philadelphia to NY :

$. 69.40 !!!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

DMCK said:


> EIN = Employer Identification Number
> 
> TIN = Taxpayer Identification Number
> 
> Typically in this kind of business they will always ask for EIN, TIN, or SSN. It's not something new.


My point I was making was, instead of asking directly for a SSN number, they asked for the EIN. Meaning they're relying on non citizens singing up for this gig!


----------



## DMCK (2 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> My point I was making was, instead of asking directly for a SSN number, they asked for the EIN. Meaning they're relying on non citizens singing up for this gig!


The EIN has nothing to do with immigrants. The ITIN is for immigrants who can not get a SSN. See these 2 links for a full explanation...
EIN & ITIN


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

There's this thing called Commercial Insurance and in my state another thing called a TCP license, maybe a few of you should try that since you want to run your own business.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

DMCK said:


> The EIN has nothing to do with immigrants. The ITIN is for immigrants who can not get a SSN. See these 2 links for a full explanation...
> EIN & ITIN


You don't have to prove yourself, I believe you!


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Might be a good time to go long lyft stock.


----------

